# Lumbar Facet Syndrome ICD-10



## mhaynoski (Oct 8, 2015)

Would anyone be able to provide me some insight on what 724.8 would translate to in ICD-10? I'm finding in my mappings book that it's crossing over to Panniculitis, and I'm not really agreeing with that.

Thank you!


----------



## Lamunoz2018 (Oct 8, 2015)

When I looked it up in the ICD 10 book in the alphabetical list under Spasm; muscle; back, it will reference you to look at M62.830 in the tabular list.


----------

